# Welche Plug-Ins für Eclipse



## Leroy42 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

zu welchen Plug-Ins für Eclipse würdet ihr mir raten?

- welche sind hilfreich/sinnvoll?
- welche kann man in die Tonne treten?
- welche benutzt ihr so?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MasterEvil (30. Mai 2007)

Als ich mit Eclipse angefangen habe zu programmieren hab ich die ganze Eclipse-Project-Seite abgegrast und mir alles geholt was irgendwie interessant klang. Allerdings wars unerträglich langsam mit den ganzen PlugIns, war auch ne Menge Müll dabei 

Mitlerweile nutze ich nur noch die Core-Version also garkeine PlugIns. Wovon ich total abraten würde ist zum Beispiel der VisualEditor, damit hab ich damals angefangen GUIs zu basteln. Als ich dann irgendwann mal nen eBook gelesen habe und so langsam kapiert habe wies überhaupt funktioniert musste ich alles was ich mit dem VE gebastelt hatte nochmal neu schreiben weil der Code den der erzeugt alles andere als übersichtlich war 

Was ich mal ausprobiert hatte war Aptana, das ist ne IDE die auf Eclipse basiert mit der man so Websachen machen kann, ähnlich wie Dreamweaver. Die war eigentlich garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mai 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach hängt es einfach vom Anwendungszweck ab.
Es gibt unendlich viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten für Eclipse und die passenden Plugins dazu.
In meinem normalen Eclipse habe ich aber eigentlich nur selbst geschriebene Plugins und Subversive.
Ansonsten ist vor allem EMF ein absolutes Highlight und Mylar eine ganz interessante Sache (auch wenn ich mich nie wirklich damit anfreunden konnte).
Bei den anderen... on demand  :wink:


----------



## Hilefoks (30. Mai 2007)

Es ist, wie meine Vorredner bereits sagten, wirklich stark davon abhängig was man machen möchte.

Wenn ich bei mir kurz nachschaue... mom.... ah ja:

http://pmd.sourceforge.net
http://www.eclemma.org
http://coverlipse.sourceforge.net
http://subclipse.tigris.org
http://pydev.sourceforge.net



			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu welchen Plug-Ins für Eclipse würdet ihr mir raten?


Empfehlen würde ich pauschal erst einmal keines. PMD könnte allerdings allgemein nicht uniteressant sein.

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mai 2007)

> PMD scans Java source code and looks for potential problems like:
> 
> * Possible bugs - empty try/catch/finally/switch statements


kann Eclipse alleine


> * Dead code - unused local variables, parameters and private methods


kann Eclipse alleine


> * Suboptimal code - wasteful String/StringBuffer usage


Braucht das ein nicht-anfänger wirklich?


> * Overcomplicated expressions - unnecessary if statements, for loops that could be while loops


kann Eclipse zum Teil (ersteres ja, letzeres bin wohl eher nicht, aber da sehe ich auch kein Problem)


> * Duplicate code - copied/pasted code means copied/pasted bugs


eine Warnung wenn ich Code kopiere?  :? 



> PMD könnte allerdings allgemein nicht uniteressant sein.


Also überzeugt hat mich diese Liste nicht.


----------



## Hilefoks (31. Mai 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also überzeugt hat mich diese Liste nicht.


Brauchen wird man PMD sicher nicht. PMD ist aber erheblich umfangreicher als die Unterstützung die Eclipse einem hier geben kann. Daher nutze ich PMD bei grösseren Projekten aus Ant-Files heraus. So kann ich zum einen leicht überprüfen das _meine_ Code Guidelines eingehalten werden und zudem findet PMD Fehler die man gerne übersieht. Ich neige z.B. gelegentlich dazu unsichere Singletons zu schreiben oder vergesse den private Konstruktor in einer Klasse nur mit static Methods. Ein Kollege schreibt Singletons meist so das die gesamte getInstance Methode synchronisiert ist. Alles _"Fehler"_ die PMD findet. Und möchte man absichtlich ein "bad practical" erlauben Dokumentiert man dies einfach mit "//NOPMD" und schon meckert PMD nicht mehr und man selbst weiß das man dies nicht ganz unabsichtlich gemacht hat.

PMD findet enorm viele "bad practical". Out of the box viel zu viele. Aber wenn PMD richtig konfiguriert wurde und erst einmal im Buildfile eingepflegt ist macht es Spaß. ;-)

Auf der anderen Seite ist PMD auch gerade für Einsteiger (keine blutigen, aber immer noch Einsteiger) sehr lehrreich.

Am besten einfach mal ausprobieren. PMD ist an sich kein Eclipse-Plugin, sondern eine Standalone-Anwendung und daher ist es leicht es einfach zu testen ohne es gleich als Eclipse-Plugin zu installieren. 

Besonders hilfreich finde ich PMD (neben JUnit, Ant, Subversion, etc.) gerade dann wenn ich mit mehreren Komunitonen ein Projekt bewerkstelligen soll. ;-)


MfG,
Hilefoks

EDIT:


			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > * Duplicate code - copied/pasted code means copied/pasted bugs
> 
> 
> eine Warnung wenn ich Code kopiere?  :?


Wenn du schonmal Code eines Informatik-Studenten gesehen hast dann weißt du wie Hilfreich das sein kann!

P.S: Ja klar - nicht alle Inf-Studenten sind so... aber leider viel zu viele, speziell jene die vor ihrem Studium noch nie programmiert haben.


----------

